

Are too many students going to college? - fanboy123
http://chronicle.com/article/Are-Too-Many-Students-Going-to/49039/

======
skowmunk
Quite a nice question (goes against the popular expectations, which I like).

My answer would be this:

From the perspective of those already who have already done college: YES and
NO

More people going to college increases supply, decreases pay - of course this
itself is just one facet of the real situation. Another facet is, if there
aren't enough people to support an organization, that organization will have
to move to a place where there is enough supply to sustain itself. The
incumbents might even lose their existing jobs because of that move.

From the perspective of a company or nation: NO

It is critical for the sustenance of a company or a nation, that there be
enough 'qualified' people. 50 years ago, high school was quite often
qualification enough for the majority of jobs. Because of the advancement of
technology, that is not the case anymore. Companies and nations do need more
people to go to college to be able to sustain themselves.

------
jleyank
"Companies and nations do need more people to go to college to be able to
sustain themselves."

No, not quite. Companies/nations need people to go to college and study useful
things to be able to sustain themselves. I don't think the number of history
majors has a positive impact on the challenges facing today's society.

